# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  اسماءالبنات التى وردت بالقران الكريم

## nona2004eg

آلاء - آمنه - آيات - أبرار - آثار - إحسان - أحلام - إخلاص - إرم- استبرق 


إسراء - أسماء - إسلام - إشراق - أفاق - أفنان - إكرام 


أمانه - أماني - انعام - أنفال - أنهار - آيه - إيمان - إيلاف 


براءة - بروج - بشرى - بصائر - بيان - بينة- بينات - بنين - بهجة 


تحية - تسنيم _ تقوى - تقيا 


جهاد - جنات - جنة 


حسنات - حسنة - حنان -حنين - حياة - حور 


خلود - خيرات 


دانية- دعاء- دنيا 


ذكرى - ذهب 


رحمة - رحيق - رغد - رميم - روضة 


زكية - زهرة - زينة 


سجود - سجى - سرمد - سلسبيلا - سلام - سلوى - سنابل - سندس 


شرعة - شفاعة - شفاء - شمس - شمائل 


صباح- صديقة - صفا 


ضحى - ضياء 


طيبة 


عالية - عرفات - عزة - عهد- عيون 


غفران 


فجر - فرات - فرقان - فرح - فردوس - فداء - فضة - فلك 


قسمة - قطوف - قمر 


كنوز - كوثر - كوكب 


لقاء - ليال - ليل - لؤلؤ 


مزن - مآل - مائدة - مثاني - ماوى - مروة - مريم - مُلك - ملكوت - مهاد- منهاج 


منتهى- مودة - ميعاد - ميثاق 



نبأ - نجوى - نداء - نمارق - نور - نهى 


ود - وردة - وسيلة - وعد - وثاق - ولاية - وهج 


يمنى - يسرى - ياقوت - يقيق ::   ::   ::

----------


## معاذ رياض

شكرا لك ،

لكن بعض الأسماء لا أعرف أين ذكرت فى القرآن ..

مثل "ياقوت" و"يقيق"

----------


## أم أحمد

جزاكي الله خيرا يا نونا علي الموضوع الجميل

وردت ياقوت يا معز في قول الله تعالي 
{كَأَنَّهُنَّ الْيَاقُوتُ وَالْمَرْجَانُ }الرحمن58

انما مش عارفة ايه معني يقيق ولا في اي سورة وردت بصراحة

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوزع رائع ياابنتى
سلمت يدك وبارك الله 
فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء
*

----------


## khaled4

*بارك الله فيكى  و بارك الله فيكى يا ام احمد*

----------


## وردة النيل

اولا وحشتنى جدا يا بله نونا كنت فين وتانى حاجه موضوع جميل جدا وحهد رائع بجد ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك ويحقظك من ابنتك وردة النيل لنى احبك فى الله

----------

